# Würden sich nicht toll SPS-Ler und Krankenschwestern verkuppeln lassen?



## maxi (28 November 2007)

Wir hatten vorhin eine These.
SPS-ler sind meist männlich, single, sozialfremd, oft unmögliche Arbeitszeiten, verdienen sehr gut.
Krankenschwestern sind meist weiblich, single, sozial, oft unmögliche Arbeitszeiten, verdinen schlecht.

Die Kritierien würden zu 100% zusammen passen :O)

Nun muss nur noch ein Single SPS`ler eine Kuppebörse für Krankenschwestern und SPSler schreiben.

Lach


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2007)

und die würde mir dann jeden tag erzählen wie ungesund ich lebe, zuviel kaffee, zuviel bildschirm, zuviel sitzen (weil sie sich nicht merken kann, dass ich hier auch ein stehpult habe) und wenn es dann raus geht, ibn und montage, würde sie jeden abend anrufen und schimpfen, dass man schon wieder mit den kollegen in der kneipe sitzt ... nee, nee, nee!


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

Die krankenschwestern die ich kenne könenmeist nicht kochen und leben daher ungesund, gehen oft einen trinken und Kaffe haben die auch mehr als genug.

Also mit deiner Einstellung wird es ja etwas mit der reproduktion eines kleinen Vierlagig.


----------



## MW (28 November 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> und die würde mir dann jeden tag erzählen wie ungesund ich lebe, zuviel kaffee, zuviel bildschirm, zuviel sitzen (weil sie sich nicht merken kann, dass ich hier auch ein stehpult habe) und wenn es dann raus geht, ibn und montage, würde sie jeden abend anrufen und schimpfen, dass man schon wieder mit den kollegen in der kneipe sitzt ... nee, nee, nee!


 
Das sagen doch alle(fast)

Die kann einen ja dann gleich profesionel gesung pflegen, denn sie kennt die Ursache schon !!!!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (28 November 2007)

Gut daran wäre dass man sich nur drei oder vier mal im Jahr trifft. Das hält die Liebe jung  .


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2007)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Gut daran wäre dass man sich nur drei oder vier mal im Jahr trifft. Das hält die Liebe jung  .



das ist genau der punkt, warum ehen früher viel länger gehalten haben...die haben sich einfach weniger gesehen...12stunden arbeitstag, der weg hin und zurück ohne automobil, da gingen locker 14stunden nur fürs geld verdienen drauf - von montag bis samstag ...


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Die krankenschwestern die ich kenne könenmeist nicht kochen und leben daher ungesund, gehen oft einen trinken und Kaffe haben die auch mehr als genug.



bilder? telefonnummern? ... immer diese inkonsequenz 



maxi schrieb:


> Also mit deiner Einstellung wird es ja etwas mit der reproduktion eines kleinen Vierlagig.



würde auf jeden fall einen gewinn für diese welt darstellen 




MW schrieb:


> Das sagen doch alle(fast)
> 
> Die kann einen ja dann gleich profesionel gesung pflegen, denn sie kennt die Ursache schon !!!!



das ist das nächste, man würde, wenn man sich mal sieht, erstmal auf herz und nieren durchgecheckt werden, das nervt... will mich nicht betüdeln lassen und "ja, ich kann arbeiten - NEIN, ich geh nicht zum arzt ... bißchen magengeschwür, na und?!"


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

Also mit euch könen wir die Geburtenrate anscheinend nicht erhöhen 

Werde nun mal eine Brief an den Beckstein schrieben, ob wir zum Wohl des Volkes nicht zwangsverkuppeln dürfen.
Mich wundert ja eh das die Pauli den Vorschlag noch nicht gebracht hat: Für 1 Jahr Zwangsverkuppelt oder ab zur Bundeswehr


----------



## argv_user (28 November 2007)

Ist jetzt Saure-Gurken-Zeit oder was ?


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> das ist das nächste, man würde, wenn man sich mal sieht, erstmal auf herz und nieren durchgecheckt werden, das nervt... will mich nicht betüdeln lassen und "ja, ich kann arbeiten - NEIN, ich geh nicht zum arzt ... bißchen magengeschwür, na und?!"


 
Du das ist ihr Job und den nimmt Sie nicht nach hause.
Schriebst du deiner Frau vor wie sie den PC zu bedienen hat, das sie täglich ein Update macht usw.?

So leicht kommst du jetzt nicht davon, die erste KRankenschwester die sich nun meldet bekommst du nun gleich


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

argv_user schrieb:


> Ist jetzt Saure-Gurken-Zeit oder was ?


 
Nein, Woche der (un)sinnigen Vorschläge


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Du das ist ihr Job und den nimmt Sie nicht nach hause.
> Schriebst du deiner Frau vor wie sie den PC zu bedienen hat, das sie täglich ein Update macht usw.?



täglich ein update? egal was, hauptsache ein update  ...was soll ich ihr da vorschreiben, hab doch selber keine ahnung  ...



maxi schrieb:


> So leicht kommst du jetzt nicht davon, die erste KRankenschwester die sich nun meldet bekommst du nun gleich



dachte, ich hätte deutlich gemacht, dass ich keine krankenschwester will?! aber wenn sie umgänglich ist, kann sie gern eine umschulung machen


----------



## maxi (28 November 2007)

Da werd ich mal mit deiner Mama über das Thema reden müssen


----------



## argv_user (28 November 2007)

*Wenn es denn sein muss !!!*



vierlagig schrieb:


> dachte, ich hätte deutlich gemacht, dass ich keine krankenschwester will?!...



Kennst Du denn schon eine?
Wenn ja haste wahrscheinlich Respekt vor deren Muckis, gell


----------



## zotos (28 November 2007)

Also ich soll für Lorenz2512 zwei Krankenschwestern reservieren. Beide sollen Anfang 20 sein und nicht in der Geschlossenen oder sonst einer Psycho Abteilung Tätig sein. Innere und Chirurgie wären aber ok.


----------



## MW (28 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ich soll für Lorenz2512 zwei Krankenschwestern reservieren. Beide sollen Anfang 20 sein und nicht in der Geschlossenen oder sonst einer Psycho Abteilung Tätig sein. Innere und Chirurgie wären aber ok.


 
Na da hat sich ja einer was vorgenommen  

ich will gleichberechtigung !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 (also auch 2 :-D )


----------



## argv_user (28 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Also ich soll für Lorenz2512 zwei Krankenschwestern reservieren. Beide sollen Anfang 20 sein und nicht in der Geschlossenen oder sonst einer Psycho Abteilung Tätig sein. Innere und Chirurgie wären aber ok.



Eigenartig, aber gleich zwei, da hat er alle Hände voll zu tun und am Ende sind sie wieder weggelaufen...

Muss aber nicht unbedingt eine Krankenschwester sein: es soll auch sehr nette Physiotherapeutinnen geben, Leutz!

Aber sei's drum:
Andere besaufen sich auf der SPS_Messe.


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 November 2007)

hallo,
argv_user du magst vielleicht ahnung von sps haben, aber nicht von frauen, absolut tödlich sind psychaterinnen, sozialarbeiterinnen, kindergärtnerinnen, und lehrerinnen ich bin gezeichnet.....:twisted:


----------



## godi (28 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> argv_user du magst vielleicht ahnung von sps haben, aber nicht von frauen, absolut tödlich sind psychaterinnen, sozialarbeiterinnen, kindergärtnerinnen, und lehrerinnen ich bin gezeichnet.....:twisted:



Kindergärtnerinnen und Hort Erzieherinnen...
Da kann ich ein Buch davon schreiben.....


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2007)

empfehlen kann ich landschaftsarchitektinnen, grundschullehrerinnen und physiotherapeutinnen ... von sekräterinnen lieber die finger lassen, wenn man sowieso nicht gerade vor hat, die firma zu verlassen ...
abzuraten ist von chemikerinnen, sozialpädagoginnen und germanistinnen... und natürlich krankenschwestern :-D


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 November 2007)

hallo,
@ vierlagig: dein lied war also nicht der hit?


----------



## vierlagig (28 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ vierlagig: dein lied war also nicht der hit?



andere baustelle ;-) ...und es soll ja auch nicht einschlagen, sondern nur einen spiegel darstellen und eine kleine aufmerksamkeit sein...

(hab doch selber schon ne anglistin/politikwissenschaftlerin)


----------



## lorenz2512 (28 November 2007)

ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> empfehlen kann ich landschaftsarchitektinnen, grundschullehrerinnen und physiotherapeutinnen ... von sekräterinnen lieber die finger lassen, wenn man sowieso nicht gerade vor hat, die firma zu verlassen ...
> abzuraten ist von chemikerinnen, sozialpädagoginnen und germanistinnen... und natürlich krankenschwestern :-D


 
Warum ist von Chemikerinnen udn Germanistinnen abzuraten?

Auch wenn man es mir jetzt sicher nicht auf anhieb glaubt, ich war einige Jahre mit einer Germanistik Studentin zusammen


----------



## vierlagig (29 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Warum ist von Chemikerinnen udn Germanistinnen abzuraten?



die chemikerin erzählte irgendwas von rausch im labor und so, die hatten ja alle möglichkeiten...bla, gedöns...

und die germanistin hat ständig mein geschriebenes korrigieren wollen und am ende total verrissen...



maxi schrieb:


> Auch wenn man es mir jetzt sicher nicht auf anhieb glaubt, ich war einige Jahre mit einer Germanistik Studentin zusammen



...und sie hat dir nichts von ihrer arbeit erzählt


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 November 2007)

hallo,
@ maxi: ich nehme dir vieles ab, auch den super sps programmierer, aber den mit der germanistik studentin, da geh ich nicht mit ab. heute ist noch nicht der 1. april.


----------



## zotos (29 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ maxi: ich nehme dir vieles ab, auch den super sps programmierer, aber den mit der germanistik studentin, da geh ich nicht mit ab. heute ist noch nicht der 1. april.



Ich sehe das genau Umgekehrt... also das mit der Germanistik Studentin glaube ich ihm. 

Aber die war sich nur eingeschrieben um günstig ans Studenten Ticket zu kommen ;o)


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 November 2007)

hmmmm, fällt mir sehr schwer, aber ich glaub dir zotos. aber maxi kann mir das mal abends ab 20.00 im chat erklären. wenn er sich traut.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Wir hatten vorhin eine These.
> SPS-ler sind meist männlich, single, *sozialfremd*, oft unmögliche Arbeitszeiten, verdienen sehr gut.
> Krankenschwestern sind meist weiblich, single, sozial, oft unmögliche Arbeitszeiten, verdinen schlecht.



Mahlzeit,

ich glaube nicht, dass SPS-Menschen meist sozialfremd 
(was für ein Wort  ) sind. Es sind doch kommunikative 
und hilfsbereite Menschen (siehe hier im Forum), sie
reisen weit  und befassen sich mit Kulturen jeder Aus-
prägung.

So schlecht verdienen Krankenschwestern nicht, aber sie
haben halt fast keine Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten. 

Mit Geisteswissenschaftler/innen ist es immer spanndend,
aber dauerhafte gemeinsame Themen, das ist schwierig.


----------



## vierlagig (29 November 2007)

@gerhard:
recht du hast, denn eigentlich ist es mit allen frauen (außer krankenschwestern ) spannend ...


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die chemikerin erzählte irgendwas von rausch im labor und so, die hatten ja alle möglichkeiten...bla, gedöns...
> 
> und die germanistin hat ständig mein geschriebenes korrigieren wollen und am ende total verrissen...
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir gar nicht,
ich kann recht gut wirklich überzeugend reden wenn es sein muss, das haben wir urbayern aber im Blut.


Haben die Chemikerinnen gute Drogen?
Bei uns in der gigantischen Firma gibt es irgend wie gar keine


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich sehe das genau Umgekehrt... also das mit der Germanistik Studentin glaube ich ihm.
> 
> Aber die war sich nur eingeschrieben um günstig ans Studenten Ticket zu kommen ;o)


 
Och aber gut bin ich schon.


----------



## vierlagig (29 November 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Bei mir gar nicht,
> ich kann recht gut wirklich überzeugend reden wenn es sein muss, das haben wir urbayern aber im Blut.



geht auch gar nicht ums reden, sie hatte nur probleme mit meinen geschachtelten schachtelsätzen, die sich in schachtelsätzen versteckten



maxi schrieb:


> Haben die Chemikerinnen gute Drogen?
> Bei uns in der gigantischen Firma gibt es irgend wie gar keine



gute drogen kommen nicht aus dem labor


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

Meien Drogen kommen aus der Brauerei und aus der Kaffeemühle


----------



## vierlagig (29 November 2007)

joah, und strom kommt aus der steckdose, wozu also noch kraftwerke... *gähn*


----------



## Question_mark (29 November 2007)

*Was gibt es nicht ?*

Hallo,



			
				maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Haben die Chemikerinnen gute Drogen?
> Bei uns in der gigantischen Firma gibt es irgend wie gar keine



Was gibt es in Eurer gigantischen Firma nicht : Chemikerinnen oder gute Drogen ?   

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maxi (29 November 2007)

Glaub keine Drogen, nicht mal Bier gibt es hier 

Obwohl hatten letztens zum Kalibiren eien Flasche Alkohol eingefroren.


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 November 2007)

hallo,
@ maxi: das hat der zotos bestimmt nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## zotos (29 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ maxi: das hat der zotos bestimmt nicht böse gemeint.


Ja ich meine es nie böse. 

Ich kann nur solchen Vorlagen nicht widerstehen.


----------



## nade (29 November 2007)

Ja Gerhard... selbst nach Feierabend noch hilfsbereit... Quasi 24h Tag, und der ist noch zu kurz *ggg*
Sekretärinen sinds doch.. siehe Lewinski  
Un Paukerschweibsens sind wohl... ehmmmm 
Mit einer so sozial einegstellten Weibse warsch 3,5 Jahre zusammen... also im Zählerschrank "rumbasteln" ohne abschalten war ihr geblubber von wegen Sicherheit gefährlicher als wie drin rumzuschrauben und machen.
Aber wie stehts um Gleichberufigler? Also SPS-er und SPS-erin= SPS-Teppichratte?


----------



## himbeergeist (29 November 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Aber wie stehts um Gleichberufigler? Also SPS-er und SPS-erin= SPS-Teppichratte?


 
....gibt`s die wirklich, ich will eine haben, der rest ergibt sich:-D  oder auch nicht 

Frank


----------



## MW (29 November 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ....gibt`s die wirklich, ich will eine haben, der rest ergibt sich:-D oder auch nicht


 
Hab bis jetzt noch keine getroffen :sc4:  bzw. gesehen:shock:


----------



## zotos (29 November 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt noch keine getroffen :sc4:  bzw. gesehen:shock:



Doch die gibt es.

Markus hätte ja beinahe mal eine geheiratet.


----------



## MW (29 November 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Doch die gibt es.
> 
> Markus hätte ja beinahe mal eine geheiratet.


 
Wäre dies geschehen, gäbe es ja keine so amüsanten Story´s von Markus und Co (siehe SPS/IPC/DRIVES und B&R)  

Denn da wäre er ja mit seiner Angetrauten(aufpasserin)  erschienen

Was man als möglichen Nachteil für eine Partnerschaft mit einer Programmiererin sehen kann


----------



## zotos (30 November 2007)

MW schrieb:


> Wäre dies geschehen, gäbe es ja keine so amüsanten Story´s von Markus und Co (siehe SPS/IPC/DRIVES und B&R)
> 
> Denn da wäre er ja mit seiner Angetrauten(aufpasserin)  erschienen
> 
> Was man als möglichen Nachteil für eine Partnerschaft mit einer Programmiererin sehen kann



Als erstes wurde die Existenz von SPS-Programmiererinnen in Frage gestellt. Wenn es diese gibt, wären sieh ja die Ausnahme. Warum sollten sie dann beim Feiern nicht auch eine Ausnahme sein?


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 November 2007)

hallo,
ich kenne auch nur eine, die kommt ab und an ins werk und macht die visu und die sps für die kläranlage,  programmieren kann sie, aber elektrisch eine UNTERNULL (hat sie ja auch nicht gelernt), ich darf dann mit dackeln und erklären, oder wenn sie weg ist das programm wieder ändern, menschlich ist sie sehr in ordnung, keine schönheit, aber sehr io, aber leider zu jung und verheiratet.
@ himbeergeist; was hast du denn da als avatar?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (30 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> ...  keine schönheit, aber sehr io, aber leider zu jung und verheiratet.



Wie sagte Oscar Wilde: "Wer eine gute, verständige und schöne Frau sucht, sucht nicht eine, sondern drei."


----------



## maxi (3 Dezember 2007)

Als ich mal eine nette Freundin kennen lernte meinte mal ein sehr guter Kumpel ganz ernsthaft:
Ohje nun wirst du sicher bald heiraten und dann kann ich dich nicht mehr besuchen und wir können nie mehr saufen gehen.

Da habe ich lachen müssen


----------



## marera 127 (3 Dezember 2007)

*SPS-Krankenschwester*

Hallo zusammen!
Ich denke Krankenschwestern wollen eher Gefühlsmenschen, keine Logiker, wie z.B. Gärtner,Kindergärtner,Künstler usw.
Wenn sie ein Haus haben, käme auch ein Handwerker in Frage.
Bei den Geldgeilen liegt der Arzt natürlich an erster Stelle.


----------



## ASEGS (4 Dezember 2007)

Ohh weier… ehrlich Jungs! Das ist doch nicht Euer ernst oder? 
Ihr wollt doch bitte nicht ernsthaft meinen, dass der Job einer Frau entscheidet, wie sie in einer Beziehung ist?? Ne nö? 


Was hat das eine mit dem anderen bitte zu tun? Also nun will ich mich mal als Frau dazu äußern, die weder Krankenschwester ist (höchstens privat bei meinem Manne J ) und auch keine Germanistik Studentin (aus dem Alter bin ich schon längst raus) und auch keine SPSlerin

Hiiillfeee die Herren, ihr macht ja mit dieser Diskussion jeder Frau nur angst! 

Das ist doch völlig wurscht was Madam für einen job hat, finde ich! Wichtig ist, dass sie noch Sinn hat für eine Beziehung. Werte in sich trägt und diese durch Erziehung mitbekommen hat und hoffe nie aufgegeben hat daran zu glauben in dieser leider meist schnelllebigen oberflächlichen fun-orentierten Gesellschaft. Werte, die noch unsere Eltern und Großeltern hatten. Wo nicht gleich das „Handtuch“ geworfen worden ist, nur weil der Alltag eingebrochen ist. Der Alltag wird ja vielen schon zuviel und sie sehen es als Problem; egal ob Männlein oder Weiblein. Geschweige denn ein Job, wo der Mann oder die Frau mal länger arbeiten muss, weil es nun mal nicht anders geht.
Das erste was wichtig ist, ist in meinen Augen der Respekt und die Achtung vor dem Partner… mit allem drum und dran was Ihn angeht und ausmacht. Also auch seinen job! Denn nur darauf lässt sich Loyalität, echte Liebe, Treu, Ehrlichkeit und Aufrichtigkeit … etc. aufbauen.


----------



## Question_mark (4 Dezember 2007)

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wollt doch bitte nicht ernsthaft meinen, dass der Job einer Frau entscheidet, wie sie in einer Beziehung ist?? Ne nö?



Nicht ernsthaft, aber die Vorurteile sind da. Krankenschwestern und Friseusen werden allgemein als leicht "zugänglich" eingestuft (ja, ich weiss, ein Vorurteil), ein Golflehrer oder Skilehrer muss natürlich seine weibliche Kundschaft durch hohle Komplimente blenden, um die leere Seite im Doppelbett zu füllen und sich gelegentlich von drängendem Samenstau zu befreien. Und das bringt ja auch Umsatz. Naja, es gibt Müllhandwerker, mit denen man wirklich gut diskutieren kann, es gibt Politiker, deren Reden man als "gestammelte Werke" veröffentlichen kann (maxi hat zuviel von seinem ehemaligen Ministerpräsidenten übernommen  ). Der Job einer Frau ist nicht entscheidend, sie muss nur dumm genug sein, denn "Dumm f..kt gut"... So, ich habe Dir wohl jetzt genug Munition für eine "Alice Schwartzer" Diskussion (oder wie hiess die alte Bratze noch ?) geliefert.
Aber zum Abschluß, die Diskussion über die evtl. erfolgreichere Karriere der Partnerin wird in Männerkreisen nicht so gerne gesehen, das wolltest Du mit Deinem Beitrag doch mitteilen ? 
Um Dich zu bestätigen : Männer haben Angst vor einer weiblichen Bekanntschaft, die evtl. im täglichen Leben aufgrund Ihres Einkommens den größeren finanziellen Anteil an den täglichen Lebenshaltungskosten beisteuern, egal ob Sinziger und Salami oder Champagner und Kaviar.



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Werte, die noch unsere Eltern und Großeltern hatten


Und wann hast Du Deine Eltern und Großeltern zuletzt besucht ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Zefix (4 Dezember 2007)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Um Dich zu bestätigen : Männer haben Angst vor einer weiblichen Bekanntschaft, die evtl. im täglichen Leben aufgrund Ihres Einkommens den größeren finanziellen Anteil an den täglichen Lebenshaltungskosten beisteuern, egal ob Sinziger und Salami oder Champagner und Kaviar.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 
Ich hätt nix dagegen, so ein Ferrari hat schon was, und wehe die kriegt den Sprit nicht rein  .

Btw. wenn man die Angst weg lässt,könnt man sowas auch Zuhälter nennen.


----------



## ASEGS (4 Dezember 2007)

Hallo und guten Morgen QM!

* Schmunzel * Ich wusste das DU jetzt auf meinen Beitrag sofort eingehst. Finde ich gut! Ehrlich!
Uii Alice Schwarzer.. ne Du gar nicht mein Dingen!
An der ist doch nichts weibliches! 

Ne ne, hab schon den Humor verstanden. Du leider wohl nur nicht meinen ;-) 

Was für eine Munition ? Ich sehe das als geistigen Austausch unter Erwachsenen. Na ja, ich bin ja ziemlich hier alleine als Frau. Ich dachte ich schreib mal was als Frau darüber... wie jetzt auch.

Du redest von Sex und ich von Beziehung! Vielleicht soviel zu unterschiedlichen Denkweisen zwischen Mann und Frau ;-)

Also ich trenne strickt zwischen job und privat. 
*schmunzel* Ich finde immer so klasse, wie Du mich siehst. Du denkst gerne in Schubladen, oder? Nur mal so gefragt!? Gerade auch wegen Deinem letzten Beitrag.
Leider bist Du ja nicht vorbei gekommen in Köln. Doch wohl angst ;-) . Eigentlich schade, denn wir sind hier eine Firma, die überwiegend Frauen beschäftigt.

Über das Sexualverhalten von irgendwelchen Berufzweigen kann ich Dir leider keine Auskunft geben. Ich würde mir auch nie so etwas anmaßen, weil ich denke eine allgemeingütige Aussage, gerade alleine auf Grund der Individualität jedes Menschen, diese nicht treffen zu können. Ich kann nur sagen, was ich denke, was wichtig ist für eine Beziehung. Und das habe ich in meinem letzten Beitrag getan. Ja klar mit ein bissel Würze und Spaß. Aber ich denke das ertragt Ihr schon! 

Na ja... eigentlich habe ich im meinen Beitrag zuvor nicht von mir persönlich geschrieben , sondern von der Allgemeinheit und wie ich das so empfinde und sehe. Aber anscheinend möchtest Du das?! 
Tja, was soll ich Dir da schreiben lieber QM. Wärst Du damals vorbei gekommen, wüsstest Du sicherlich mehr . Mein Angebot steht natürlich immer noch.
Ich werde sicherlich nicht mein Privatleben hier offerieren.
Hmm.. nur soviel. Ich bin keine 25 mehr sondern fast 40. Und ich denke bei dem Alter schon zu wissen was ich will und was nicht.
Ich bin südländisch erzogen worden. Denke die Erziehung spielt eine sehr große Rolle für das Verständnis von Familie, Beziehung und Kindern.

Großeltern habe ich leider keine mehr! Meine Eltern? Ständig! Alle 3 Tage mindestens einmal telefonieren, und das ist nicht nur daher gesagt. Der Familienzusammenhalt ist bei uns sehr stark! Liegt wohl wieder in meiner Herkunft begründet.

Zitat QM : "Aber zum Abschluß, die Diskussion über die evtl. erfolgreichere Karriere der Partnerin wird in Männerkreisen nicht so gerne gesehen, das wolltest Du mit Deinem Beitrag doch mitteilen ? "

Nein, wie kommst Du darauf? So was schreibe ich doch da gar nicht! Ließ Dir das doch am Besten nochmals durch! 
Also das was ich so alles links und rechts beobachten durfte geht eher dahin, das Mann sehr wohl eine selbstbewusste Frau sucht, die auf eigenen Füßen auch stehen kann. Und keinen Ernährer sucht, oder wenn Sie Kinder von einer alten Beziehung noch hat... keinen Papaersatz. Denke Männer die keinen Selbstwert haben, haben ein Problem mit solchen Frauen.
Wer wirklich eine längerfristige Beziehung sucht, sucht wenigstens was auf Augenhöhe. Das was Du da beschreibst... mit Krankenschwestern und co., hat sicherlich nichts mit dem Job zu tun, den man ausübt, sondern mit dem Verständnis für eine Beziehung. 
Ich war ganz baff, als ein mir bekannter Automatisierungstechniker diese Gruppe von Frauen mal so bezeichnete: „Bau-frei, Kopf-leer Assi-Toaster dumm wie Brot Mäuschen a la h&m mit Arschgewei die einen dummen gut verdienenden Mann suchen, für Ihr hundertste Paar Schuhe und ihre nächste Schönheits-OP!“ Das war jetzt nur ein Zitat, nicht meine Meinung! Das ist auch Schubladendenken. Sicherlich gibt es Ausnahmen, wie überall. 
Sagen wir, wir reden hier von verschiedenen Schnittmengen von Frauentypen. Insbesondere in Ihrer Denkweise und deren Sinn für Beziehung und Partnerschaft. Und dann gibt es sicherlich die völligen Emanzen, die Alice Schwarzer anbeten.

Also ich habe andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich kenne schon ein paar erfolgreiche Frauen, die glücklich in Beziehungen mit Kindern sind. Erfolgreiche Frauen, die noch richtige Frauen sind und das Frau-Sein nicht nur optisch ganz vergessen und verloren haben und Werte haben und fair und mit Respekt und Achtung auch gegenüber Ihren Geschäftspartner auftreten und umgehen können. Aber sicherlich nicht ganz blöde sind... und in der Lage sind im job ihre Frau zu stehen, mehr als manchmal ein Drei-Beiner leider ... diese Frauen sind immer gern gesehen in der Geschäftswelt und die sind ja dann auch meist recht erfolgreich. Zumindest die Frauen aus meinem Bekannten- und Freundeskreis. Denn im job zählt und sollte auch nur zählen, die tatsächliche Handlung und das Geschäft. Nichts anderes! Zugegeben, die Männer dieser Frauen sind auch recht erfolgreich.

Privat finde ich sollte dennoch eine Frau bitte auch Frau sein, egal welchen job sie hat. Denn das eine schließt das andere mit Sicherheit nicht aus. Das ist nur meine Meinung. Mit Kochen, Bügeln, Nähen können, ja wenn es nötig wird den Kindern auch mal einen Fünf-Finger-Handschuh stricken zu können... brauchst Du vielleicht ein Paar? :-D Ich kann ja mal die jüngeren Damen bei uns im Betrieb fragen, ob sie Dir ein Paar stricken. Falls die Mädels, das nicht können, zeige ich alte Frau denen wie das geht! Aber dann müsstest Du auch vorbei kommen zum Maßnehmen. Wirst sicherlich von unseren jungen Damen dann auch mit selbstgebackenem Kuchen und Kaffe begrüßt ... trau Dich.. Keiner ist hier ein Abbild von Alice Schwarzer, weder optisch noch vom Wesen her. Die Damen machen nur hier ihren job ... wie ich meins! Und in mein Team kommt mir kein Alice Schwarzer Verschnitt! Nur Frauen die ihren job mögen, teamfähig sind und sicher wissen was sie wollen und das Frau-Sein nicht vergessen haben! 

So das reicht nun aber auch als Beitrag von der Frauenseite hier! 

Grus
ASEGS


----------



## Eliza (4 Dezember 2007)

*und umgekehrt?*

Nun aber mal die umgekehrte Frage:
Was macht frau als Programmiererin und Inbetriebnehmerin? Sich einen Krankenpfleger suchen? Oder auf die Schlosser und Elektriker zurückgreifen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (4 Dezember 2007)

hallo,
wäre schön wenn es so einfach wäre, aber jede berufsgruppe bringt stolpersteine mit sich, zb. wenn einer dauernt unterwegs ist, oder eben wenn die frau sozialarbeiterin ist und die probleme mit nach hause schleppt.
vieles hängt von den menschen ab, aber einige berufsgruppen sind anfällig für scheidungen.


----------



## OHGN (4 Dezember 2007)

Hallo.
kann denn keiner mal der armen Eliza helfen, ich weis leider nicht was ich zu dem Beitrag antworten soll.


----------



## ASEGS (4 Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

@OHGN:
Auch der Beruf des Elektrikers ist ein ehrenwerter Beruf. Der kann Dir mal helfen, wenn Du mal ´nen Kurzen hast!
(Zitat eines Lehrers an der Friedrich-List Kollegschule aus Hamm)

Oder die Frau sollte beim Elektrotechniker die Vorzeichen geben, denn so mancher hat die Elektrotechnik auch erst so verstanden 
... mal ein bissel Späßle am Rande! 

@Lorenz
Ja stimmt vielleicht. Aber wenn ich jemanden kennen lerne und richtig mir Zeit nehme um Ihn tatsächlich kennen zu lernen. Und nicht gleich die rosa-rote-Brille aufsetzte... dann bekomme ich doch mit was er/sie für einen job hat. Und kann ich dies nicht mit mir vereinbaren, das er mal nicht da ist für ein oder zwei Wochen. Und das keine Einmal-Aktion ist. Dann lass ich doch ehrlich ihm und mir gegenüber die Finger von einer solchen Beziehung, wenn ich kein Abenteuer suche und mir Gefühle von Ihm/Ihr und mir nicht egal sind. 
Ich glaube das sind aber dann meist auch die Menschen, die sich nicht selber beschäftigen können und kein eigenes soziales Umfeld haben, vielleicht sogar keinen job. 
..wie heißt es so schön... wichtig ist nicht nur Gefühlsmäßig sich angekommen zu fühlen und auch nicht das man in die selbe Richtung im Leben fährt.. sondern beide auch in die selbe Richtung schauen!


----------



## Tobi P. (4 Dezember 2007)

Physiotherapeutinnen sind klasse, hatte mal eine als Kletterpartnerin. Die wusste auch gleich was gegen den Muskelkater am nächsten Tag, war eine für beide Seiten vorteilhafte Beziehung. Nu wohnt se leider in Kiel  

Und was heisst hier "auf die Elektriker zurückgreifen", Schlosser lass ich ja noch gelten (obwohl ich das auch gern mache, schweissen macht Spass) aber Elektriker sind das Fundament unserer heutigen Welt also bitte etwas mehr Respekt  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## argv_user (4 Dezember 2007)

Das ist ja hier eine Diskussion, Leute!

Meine Frau hat Informatik studiert; kein Kommentar wie ich zu der gekommen bin. Habe es aber bisher noch nicht bereut.

In diesem Sinne: Grüßt Eure Ehepartner!


----------



## Question_mark (4 Dezember 2007)

*Die Programmiererin als solche ...*

Hallo,



			
				Eliza schrieb:
			
		

> Was macht frau als Programmiererin und Inbetriebnehmerin? Sich einen Krankenpfleger suchen? Oder auf die Schlosser und Elektriker zurückgreifen?



Nein, die Programmiererin und Inbetriebsetzerin sollte sich einen Hausmann suchen, der Putzen, Kochen, Bügeln und Kinder kriegen kann ... :s3: :s3: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2007)

Eliza schrieb:


> Nun aber mal die umgekehrte Frage:
> Was macht frau als Programmiererin und Inbetriebnehmerin? Sich einen Krankenpfleger suchen? Oder auf die Schlosser und Elektriker zurückgreifen?


 

na wenn du es garnicht mehr aushälst, dann nimm halt den zotos - den nehmen die anderen hier auch immer... 


@asegs
was genau macht eure "firma"?
mir fällt in letzter zeit verstärkt auf das du in fast jedem tema auf deine mädels zu sprechen kommst und das wir euch doch mal besuchen sollen... ROFLMAO: )


gute frauen?
hat vielleicht schon was mit dem job zu tun - also ich werde im nächsten leben definitiv doppelnull agent!


krankenschwestern finde ich abscheulich, die können es nicht lassen ständig eklige dinge aus ihrem alltag zu erzählen. abgesehen davon das ich mir dinge sehr gut bildlich vorstellen kann bin ich in der hinsicht ein echtes weichei. diese beiden eigenschaften gepaart mit den dramatischen erzählungen einer jungen krankeschwester von ihrer letzten op machen mir entweder angst oder ich muss mich einfach übergeben...


mädels aus der sternegastronomie haben häufig ein problem mit den zwei welten in denen sie leben...

frisösionen sind ein gewaltiger cocktail aus temprament und naivität...

kauffrauen bleiben das oder werden hausfrau sie sind einfach und langweilig.



asegs, du kannst sagen was du willst, aber vorurteile und klisches sind doch was schönes... 

und zu guter letzt noch mein liebling:



> Als ich 12 Jahre alt war, wollte ich eine Freundin haben. Als ich 14 wurde fand
> ich endlich eine, aber sie war nicht leidenschaftlich, also erkannte ich das ich
> eine leidenschaftliche Freundin haben wollte.
> 
> ...


----------



## ASEGS (5 Dezember 2007)

Ach Markus ... junger Mann, Du meinst doch nicht im Ernst das ich darauf näher eingehe? Mit Deinem Wunschdenken kann ich leider nicht mithalten. Ich weiß ja das Du eine Partnerin suchst...nur manchmal scheint mit Dir wirklich die Phantasie durchzugehen. Ne ne, lass mal Deine Wunschvorstellungen sich besser in Luft auflösen.
...mir haben in der Vergangenheit einige nur zuviel geblubbert. Ich nehme sie nur mit viel Spaß wieder mal beim Wort.  Und um es mal mit den von Dir gern benutzten Fäkalsprachen zu sagen : Bei mit fängt das Rückrad mit dem Ar..... in der Hose an!  
Sorry wenn ich Dir Suchenden Hoffnungen mit meinem Spaßbeitrag gemacht haben sollte. :???: Ich glaube keine unserer Damen, ist mehr single, wenn Du das meinst. Und ich glaube keiner deren Partner trägt Herren- T-Shirts in Größe S oder M. 
Der Frauenanteil ist halt in unserem Betrieb sehr groß. Und wenn Besuch da ist, gibt es bei uns grds. Kaffe und Kuchen.... und in der Weihnachtszeit halt Plätzchen. Hier bringt immer einer der Damen was mit. Ist bei uns nichts besonderes. Ich merk schon, ... Ihr habt wohl absolut keine Frau im Betrieb?!
Außerdem gehört Gastfreundschaft auch im Geschäftsleben bei Südländern nur zum guten Ton.


----------



## Eliza (5 Dezember 2007)

*Tolle Idee*



Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wo gibt's denn sowas? Kann man das irgendwo bestellen?
Wenn ja, wo?

Gruß, Eliza


----------



## Zottel (5 Dezember 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> ...Außerdem gehört Gastfreundschaft auch im Geschäftsleben bei *Sündländern* nur zum guten Ton.[/SIZE][/FONT]


So, du bist also Sündländerin?
Wo liegt denn das?
Und noch interessanter: Was geht da so ab in Sündland?
Oder war es ein Versprecher, womöglich ein Freud'scher?


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (5 Dezember 2007)

Sündenfall ist überall :-D :-D :-D

Bernhard Götz


----------



## vierlagig (5 Dezember 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> Und ich glaube keiner deren Partner trägt Herren- T-Shirts in Größe S oder M.



was ist das denn für ein vorurteil, dass is ja noch schlimmer als zu sagen: nö, krankenschwestern will ich nicht (und das muß dann noch nich mal auf die schwester an sich, sondern einfach nur auf ihre unbequemen arbeitszeiten bezogen sein) *koppschüddel*

ich trag M und das ist auch gut so!


----------



## ASEGS (5 Dezember 2007)

@Zottel
Na das ist ja mal ein netter Tippfehler von mir gewesen  
Aber  ich will das mal korrigieren.


----------



## zotos (5 Dezember 2007)

ASEGS schrieb:


> @Zottos
> ...



Hallo Deine Tippfehler nehmen jetzt aber Überhand!


----------



## ASEGS (5 Dezember 2007)

ohh tut mir leid .. zollos.. ähh ...zotos


----------



## argv_user (5 Dezember 2007)

Dieser Thread hat das Zeug, die Massen zu unterhalten. 
Deshalb hier mal vielen Dank an "maxi" für die Kurzweil.


----------



## Eliza (5 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> na wenn du es garnicht mehr aushälst, dann nimm halt den zotos - den nehmen die anderen hier auch immer...


Prima! Kann ich den zur nächsten IBN mitnehmen?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Dezember 2007)

Eliza schrieb:


> Prima! Kann ich den zur nächsten IBN mitnehmen?



Nur wenn Du ihn pfleglich behandelst und wenn Du 
sicherstellst, dass er immer online sein kann.


----------



## Eliza (5 Dezember 2007)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Nur wenn Du ihn pfleglich behandelst und wenn Du
> sicherstellst, dass er immer online sein kann.


 
Na das sollte ich hinbekommen.

@zotos: Reisepass schon griffbereit?


----------



## Boxy (5 Dezember 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Wir hatten vorhin eine These.
> SPS-ler sind meist männlich, single, sozialfremd, oft unmögliche Arbeitszeiten, verdienen sehr gut.
> Krankenschwestern sind meist weiblich, single, sozial, oft unmögliche Arbeitszeiten, verdinen schlecht.
> 
> ...


 
Ok, ich oute mich nun mal  ich hab es hinter mir :sm16: !
War ca. 6-7 Jahre mit einer KS zusammen ... :s10: 

Irgendwie hätte ich wohl die Programmierung oder den Algorithmus per sukzessive approximation abändern sollen :sb3:


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2007)

Eliza schrieb:


> Prima! Kann ich den zur nächsten IBN mitnehmen?


 
na da kannste auch gleich mich mitnehmen...

65€/Stunde sind in deutschland für prostitution auch eher ein Dumpinglohn.

Wo gehts denn hin?
Was hast du für Wünsche?
Was soll ich anziehen?
Magst du es lieber wenn ich es dir in AWL oder ST mache oder stehst du eher auf FUP oder gar KOP?
Vielleicht noch ne kleine Visu als Desert?

Für die 65€ putze ich dir auch abends im Hotel noch die Schuhe und polier dein Notebokkdisplay.

Wenn du mir deine Wünsche mittteilst mache ich dir gerne ein Angebot...


----------



## Eliza (5 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> na da kannste auch gleich mich mitnehmen...
> 
> 65€/Stunde sind in deutschland für prostitution auch eher ein Dumpinglohn.
> 
> ...


 
China, Amerika, Polen, Reihenfolge noch unklar.
Wünsche/Anziehen: egal, hauptsache fantasievoll.
Bevorzuge KOP, hasse Visu in WOP-iT. 
Und das mit dem Notebookdisplay wirst du bereuen wenn du's siehst!


----------



## Markus (5 Dezember 2007)

Eliza schrieb:


> China, Amerika, Polen, Reihenfolge noch unklar.
> Wünsche/Anziehen: egal, hauptsache fantasievoll.
> Bevorzuge KOP, hasse Visu in WOP-iT.
> Und das mit dem Notebookdisplay wirst du bereuen wenn du's siehst!


 
kop?
naja darüber reden wir nochmal bei wein und kerzenlicht...

wann gehen wir?


----------



## maxi (6 Dezember 2007)

Eliza schrieb:


> Wo gibt's denn sowas? Kann man das irgendwo bestellen?
> Wenn ja, wo?
> 
> Gruß, Eliza


 
Wenn du gut programmieren kannst und Stubenrein, dazu viel Spass verstehst (Ned das du mir in meiner Küche unornung machst ), dann nehm ich dich 
Kann ich armer endlich mal ne Auszeit nemen.
Aber Krankenschwesterröckchen beim Sex darf dann schon ab und an sein


----------



## Eliza (6 Dezember 2007)

*kurzentschlossene vor!*

so jungs! morgen geht's nach china. freiwillige bitte melden.


----------



## vierlagig (6 Dezember 2007)

Eliza schrieb:


> so jungs! morgen geht's nach china. freiwillige bitte melden.



PG wird gestellt?


----------



## Markus (6 Dezember 2007)

habe ich mich nicht bereit gemeldet?
faxe mir doch bitte noch kurz ne bestellung durch - siehe impressum...

hast du schon nen flug gebucht? ich komme aus zh oder fn, wir treffen uns dann morgen mittag hinten an dem asia terminal in fra - zum mittagessen?


----------



## maxi (6 Dezember 2007)

Hi Nao 

So Sachen wie Bong Sao, Fog Sao, Huenbo, Bui Tze, Sigung usw. kann ich auch


----------



## Eliza (6 Dezember 2007)

vierlagig schrieb:


> PG wird gestellt?


haha. der war gut.


----------



## Eliza (7 Dezember 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> habe ich mich nicht bereit gemeldet?
> faxe mir doch bitte noch kurz ne bestellung durch - siehe impressum...
> 
> hast du schon nen flug gebucht? ich komme aus zh oder fn, wir treffen uns dann morgen mittag hinten an dem asia terminal in fra - zum mittagessen?


 
Fliege über Paris, 23:15 nach shanghai. schaffst du das?


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2007)

klar schaff ich das - bzw. wie lange soll ich das schaffen?

sollte halt bis spätestens 1600 ne bestellung haben damit ich buchen kann. schaffst du das?

einen gepackten koffer habe ich immer hier bereitstehen....


----------



## Eliza (7 Dezember 2007)

*paris*

wird knapp mit der bestellung. werde gerade mit "das kannst du ja auch noch mitnehmen, wenn du da eh hinfliegst" zugemüllt. und dann steh ich wieder beim check-in und muss über das übergepäck verhandeln.
aber wenn wir zu zweit fliegen, dann könnten wir das besser aufteilen. klappt bei Inbetriebnehmern glaub ich besser als wenn man mit nem schlosser fliegt, die haben von haus aus selber schon so viel gepäck.


----------



## Markus (7 Dezember 2007)

Eliza schrieb:


> wird knapp mit der bestellung. werde gerade mit "das kannst du ja auch noch mitnehmen, wenn du da eh hinfliegst" zugemüllt. und dann steh ich wieder beim check-in und muss über das übergepäck verhandeln.
> aber wenn wir zu zweit fliegen, dann könnten wir das besser aufteilen. klappt bei Inbetriebnehmern glaub ich besser als wenn man mit nem schlosser fliegt, die haben von haus aus selber schon so viel gepäck.


 

lass mich raten:

2 elektronikbaugruppen die sie vorgestern abgeschossen haben
50m 8er luftschlauch
kleiner zusatzschrank mit et200s und fu

unser frank fliegt am montag nach atlanta, der muss einen 50er (!!!) gabelschlüssel mitnehmen. ich wette 80:20 das sie ihn mit diesem riesending im gepäck hochnehmen...


----------



## Eliza (7 Dezember 2007)

genau so sieht's aus. und die paar ventile passen auch noch in den koffer...


----------



## Oberchefe (9 Dezember 2007)

> ich wette 80:20 das sie ihn mit diesem riesending im gepäck hochnehmen... 		 	 		 		 		 		 			 				__________________



wenn man bedenkt daß ein Schaltschrankschlüssel im Handgepäck schon als ernstzunehmende Gefahr eingeschätzt wird....


----------



## Markus (9 Dezember 2007)

die erste sache an die ich gedacht habe als ich das monster gesehen habe war: 

HALFLIFE


----------



## nade (10 Dezember 2007)

Ja das Spiel mit dem Universalschlüssel...:twisted:


----------



## Eliza (10 Dezember 2007)

*grüße aus china*

habe alles mitbekommen, was ich mitbekommen wollte. ohne diskussionen. - vielleicht lassen sie mich dafür nicht mehr raus?

gruß, eliza


----------



## Markus (10 Dezember 2007)

quatsch, die sind ganz lieb und unkompliziert geworden - wollen ja 08 ir olympischen spiele...


----------



## Eliza (11 Dezember 2007)

na hoffentlich! werde ich ja morgen sehen! falls ich mich nicht mehr melde, könnte bitte jemand in china nachfragen?


----------



## TommyG (12 Dezember 2007)

Bin auch

grad da. SHG. Wo schwirrst Du grad rum?

Greetz,

Oh, verstehe, hier haben die im Gefängnis ja net mal I- Net....


Hallä Hallä, nigger nigger....


----------



## Eliza (14 Dezember 2007)

TommyG schrieb:


> Bin auch
> 
> grad da. SHG. Wo schwirrst Du grad rum?


 

hättest mal eher was gesagt, da war ich auch!


----------

